# برنامج Simulator of GPS



## عدنان ابراهيم (23 يوليو 2006)

هذا البرنامج يحاكي جهاز GPS530 من شركة leica

البرنامج يمثل شاشة الجهاز ويمكن بواسطته التدرب على العمليات التي يقوم بها الجهاز مثلما تستخدم الجهاز فعليا 
اليكم البرنامج وكل من يعرف جهاز GPS530 من شركة leica سيعرف ذلك


----------



## عمروعلى3 (23 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك أخى عدنان
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد سعادة (29 يوليو 2006)

جزيت خيرا على التفاعل الجميل 
وانا عندي 
*برنامج Simulator of GPS* LEICA TPS 1200 ولكن ارشدني كيفية تنزيله على الموقع


----------



## عدنان ابراهيم (29 يوليو 2006)

الاستاذ أحمد سعادة

بإمكانك تنزيل البرنامج على الموقع بطريقة سهلة جداً كل ما عليك اتباع الخطوات التالية:

1- قم بظغط البرنامج بواسطة برنامج winzip 
2-ادخل الى الموقع
3-ادخل الى هندسة المساحة والطرق
4-اضغط على موضوع جديد
5-اكتب عنوان للمشاركة ثم قم بالظغط على علامة الإدراج(attch) 
6- يفتح لك بعد ذلك شاشة رفع الملفات 
7- قم بتحديد الملف واضغط على رفع
8-انتظر بعد ذلك وردد ياليل ما اطولك الين ما يتحمل الملف
بعد ذلك اضغط ارسال

اتمنى ان يكون الشرح واضح


----------



## shrek (30 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك وفي إنتظار المزيد من إبداعاتك


----------



## باسم المسعودي (5 أغسطس 2006)

*طلب برنامج*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​السلام على جميع الاخوة في ملتقى المهندسين
ارجوا طرح برنامج على جهاز dgpsحتى يتسنى لنا معرفة العمل على هذا الجهاز
وشكرآ


----------



## 1 KING (6 أغسطس 2006)

[glint]جزاكم الله خيرا [/glint]:14: :14:


----------



## oras (7 أغسطس 2006)

اولا جزاك الله خير 
و ثانيا لو تشرج قليلا على البرامج
لان ظهرت لى الشاشة الجهاز و تحتها انزاز مثل 123و F1 F2 F3 وما شابه
نرجوا التوضيح؟:63:


----------



## عدنان ابراهيم (8 أغسطس 2006)

ارجو منكم زيارة المشاركه التاليه :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=25938


----------



## باسم المسعودي (8 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم
انا لم اكتب اي شئ مما ذكرت فقط طلبت هذا البرنامج 
ارجو السماح اذا تسببت في شئ من الزعل


----------



## عدنان ابراهيم (11 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ باسم لم نكن متواجدين في هذا المنتدى الا لنشر المعلومة ولتعم الفائده 
إذا كان لديك اي استفسار لا تتردد


----------



## محمد الرايق (24 أغسطس 2006)

مشكووووووووووووووووور والى الامام يا مهندسو العرب


----------



## جمال محمد ناصر (2 سبتمبر 2006)

أنا عضو جديد وأشكر الأخ عدنان على مجهودة وأشكر كل العاملين على الموقع


----------



## neno33 (19 مارس 2007)

الوصلات لاتعمل اية المشكلة


----------



## عزيز4554 (24 مارس 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عدنان ابراهيم (26 مارس 2007)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## ابو ارجوان (3 أبريل 2007)

مشكوووووور


----------



## عبد المحسن البدر (4 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## topoman (14 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور يا أخي


----------



## mrniceguy2932000 (14 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو هدايه (4 مارس 2008)

عمل جيد وجهد طيب الى الامام يامهندسي العرب


----------



## emad_nprawe (5 مارس 2008)

شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## raider_1 (5 مارس 2008)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## م_زين (7 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
وشكراً


----------



## ضياء الشام (9 مارس 2008)

*housam_alanni************

 جزاك الله الخير يا أخ عدنان تم تحميل البرنامج ولكن أرجو منك أن تساعدني في اختيار البرنامج المناسب لفتح الملف gps الذ تم تحميله وشكراً


----------



## علاء الدين الختيار (26 مارس 2008)

الفايل في مشكلة يا ريت اعادة تحميل. شكرا


----------



## عمر الخطيب (27 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مصطفىالجوكر (29 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (4 أبريل 2008)

مشكور أخي الفاضل


----------



## عمر قيلي (4 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خير يا عدنان


----------



## طارق علي علي (16 أبريل 2009)

متشكر جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Eng:aly (20 يناير 2010)

شكرا ليك بشمهندس عدنان 

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mostafammy (22 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

اروع مرجع للتعامل معLeica TPS1200


----------



## هشام رحمون (24 يوليو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## هشام رحمون (8 أغسطس 2010)

لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد قحطان (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*اريد شرح استخدام gps62sعربي و شكرا*​


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (27 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك
مشكوررر


----------



## الكشفى (11 ديسمبر 2010)

الف مليون شكر ومع خالص التقدير


----------



## الكشفى (11 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## باسم المسعودي (27 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
الشكر الجزيل وكل العرفان على هذا البرنامج القيم
مع فائق شكري


----------

